# southern ont. band needed



## cdnrednk (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey guys, (and girls) I'm interested in forming a band... starting out with jamming with a bunch of people and maybe forming the band from some or all of us to form a good group.
I play accoustic, harmonica (simultaneously) and Would be a lead singer as well. I've sang ever since I could, and have made money at weddings and such lol.
Been playing guitar for 6 years, the harmonica thing is just something I pick up and it happens.
Also, I might pick up the fiddle if I need to.
I'm looking to play country, classic rockish stuff. Would like to play country bars (not all sad lonely songs, up beat rockin stuff).
So, I'm looking for a drummer, bassist, lead guitarist, fiddle player and a steel guitar would be awesome! and maybe a keyboard player.Also, a female vocalist could add a good mixture into the mix of it all.
I'm located in simcoe, ont. I have a shop/garage for us to jam in. But, I will travel within reasonable distance. 
This would be my first band but I have alot of stage experience and can put on a show. Also, I have a truck for haulin gear lol.
Any interest would be great! even if its just for jamming.


----------

